# Putting the MUSCLECHUCK through it's paces



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mention has been made recently on this forum of a revolutionary router chuck called the MUSCLECHUCK. This thread shows how I put it through it's paces. I have posted it in pdf format at the end.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Photo-shoot continued including the pdf


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, Harry 

As always, I'm in awe of your work! Templates, guides, and the like... I just don't have
the patience for that precision... that's probably the reason I'll always rely on people like 
you with the skills to do such projects.

The mark down the center... artificially created, I'm guessing, and done with stain and painters tape?

Can't wait to see it complete!

P.S. Sorry I jumped the gun


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thanks, Harry
> 
> As always, I'm in awe of your work! Templates, guides, and the like... I just don't have
> the patience for that precision... that's probably the reason I'll always rely on people like
> ...


 "I just don't have the patience for that precision"
Nonsense! The signs that you make Barb are real precision.
The board is made up from three pieces biscuit jointed together by my friend who brought it to me for routing.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You pushed me over the edge, Harry. I just ordered my Muscle Chuck after thinking about it for a few weeks. :sold:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another great job, Harry.

Thanks for showing us how it is "easy".......


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver
Hope you remember the 5% discount, Mike push me over the edge last weekend got mine yesterday installed today, did not router anything but check it out no vibration and it is really a quick bit change wish they had them for some of other routers


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that the "secret" is out I reckon that there will soon be a waiting list to obtain one! It's one of those things "what you've never had you never miss" BUT, believe me guys, once you have used a MUSCLECHUCK you will never use a router without one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While it is not listed yet on www.musclechuck.com the Type 2 also fits the Festool OF2200EB.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Harry I can see that the chuck gives more extension, and more extension is handy so that is what I use my extension arbors for and, that the side bolt unlocks the cutter with a long hex key, you say a quarter turn to lock/unlock so that would be a small amount quicker than two spanners, your work and jigs are the way that I would do it and all that is very neat as is your presentation/pdf, I would have to try this chuck myself to give a proper opinion but I still don't see anything here that the normal chuck would not do. You are correct about the burning at the corners as it is a routering sin to slow down, I have saved your pdf and I will look at that again but I don't see myself buying an extra chuck extension just now as the ones that I do have work quit OK, very nice presentation of your work. Neville


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neville, besides the 1/2 turn to tighten or loosen your bits the Musclechuck has 4 times the holding power of a standard chuck. The extra 1/2" of depth is a nice bonus.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've resolved some problems that were present when I produced the pdf so there is now a new version where the original one was.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

neville9999 said:


> Harry I can see that the chuck gives more extension, and more extension is handy so that is what I use my extension arbors for and, that the side bolt unlocks the cutter with a long hex key, you say a quarter turn to lock/unlock so that would be a small amount quicker than two spanners, your work and jigs are the way that I would do it and all that is very neat as is your presentation/pdf, I would have to try this chuck myself to give a proper opinion but I still don't see anything here that the normal chuck would not do. You are correct about the burning at the corners as it is a routering sin to slow down, I have saved your pdf and I will look at that again but I don't see myself buying an extra chuck extension just now as the ones that I do have work quit OK, very nice presentation of your work. Neville


Neville, delete your copy of the pdf and download the new, better version that I've just posted. Please believe me when I say once you have used a MUSCLECHUCK you will NEVER go back to using spanners, I give you my word.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I just dropped them an email to please let me know when they have them for the Triton. Perhaps they already do and I just overlooked it.

BTW Harry I wish you lived in Southern California, so I could just stand around in your shop for a couple days. I would be very quiet and hand you stuff as you worked


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

John D at Musclechuck got back to me before I could even post here on the forum.

I like that - A LOT! I mean I like a good product like anyone else, but service and response fires me up!

I will be buying from these guys.

Oh - John said it will be about 3 months on the Triton.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Harry,

I've looked into these before and never purchased one. Now that you have given the OK with your testing maybe I need to get one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I'm not sure if you need an ER20 version but that is a Type 6.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, I'm not sure if you need an ER20 version but that is a Type 6.


As many routers as I have I may need more than one!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Harry
Thanks for the time you put into the write up. Great lesson.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

now I can't wait to use it. please hurry up John!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Singh, I talked to John and all orders have been shipped or in the case of orders from this weekend are ready to go out Monday.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

thanx Mike for info


----------



## Poppy02 (Jun 7, 2013)

*TRA001 and Muscle chuck*

I have just got a TRA001 router with only a half inch collet, will the Musclechuck fit this router. And save me buying a 1/4" collet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Barrie, The Musclechuck to fit the Triton TRA001 will most likely be called the Type 8 and should be available in about 3 months. As soon as they are available Martin at Woodrat.com will have them for our UK members. Martin will honor the 5% routerforums discount if you call in your order.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Harry!!!! What a great little extension! I am certainly convinced....where do I place my order? Seriously! I am in Western Australia, and would really like to get one. I have a Makita 3600BR, so will the Musclechuck fit? If so, please get back to me and we'll organise delivery!
Thanks, Andrew Bauld.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Neville, besides the 1/2 turn to tighten or loosen your bits the Musclechuck has 4 times the holding power of a standard chuck. The extra 1/2" of depth is a nice bonus.


Mike in all the years I have used routers I have never seen anything that made me think the cutter had moved, of course I cannot say that they have not ever moved as it could have happened but I just have never seen anything that looked like movement to me, I have always given them a good tighten up, as I said before, I think there are a few items in the USA that should sell OK over here, the prices look OK to me, the killer is the freight, I get a DVD from Amazon.UK shipped here for about $4au, I tried to get one from the USA and the freight was$15US, that is rude so I cancelled it. American Woodworker sends me their weekly update and I thought that I would buy the 2012 DVD so I ordered it, even though every new update still had the promotion to buy the 2012DVD at the bottom they never sent it so I cancelled that as well and the freight was over$15US so it is not easy to buy a single item from the USA. Since I have been looking on the US sites I have seen quite a few things that should sell over here to the Hobby market as well as to professionals but bringing them over one at a time makes them too expensive, the persons who should be buying them don't seem to be doing it so they may think that there is not a big enough market over here, still maybe I get to the USA myself one day and I will buy a few things while I am there. Neville


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry Andrew the MUSCLECHUCK will not fit the 3600 but let's face it, it is a pretty old model, the one that I have is permanently mounted on skis where it's fixed speed isn't a problem.I'm patiently waiting for a MUSCLECHUCK to be introduced for the Makita RP2301FC so that I can put my well used 3612C on the skis and pension off the 3600.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neville, if you browse the various web sites like Woodcraft, Rockler, Infinity Cutting Tools, Sommerfelds and figure out the items you want I will help you with shipping. Both Harry and James have ordered items which I repacked and sent to them.


----------



## Poppy02 (Jun 7, 2013)

Will it also fit a TRA001 router


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Quick service on my MuscleChuck order. I ordered it on Friday (June 28) and got it on Tuesday (July 2). :dance3: Opened the package, installed it, and put it to work. Life if good.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> Quick service on my MuscleChuck order. I ordered it on Friday (June 28) and got it on Tuesday (July 2). :dance3: Opened the package, installed it, and put it to work. Life if good.


Who delivers at midnight.

Al


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Quick service on my MuscleChuck order. I ordered it on Friday (June 28) and got it on Tuesday (July 2). :dance3: Opened the package, installed it, and put it to work. Life if good.


Oliver
I agree with you on their customer service. Working through the issue of what will fit my Craftsman. When I sent the inquiring email, John answered it within in an hour.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Quick service on my MuscleChuck order. I ordered it on Friday (June 28) and got it on Tuesday (July 2). :dance3: Opened the package, installed it, and put it to work. Life if good.


Opps! The hazards of staying up late and looking at the date on your laptop screen. It was actually delivered on Monday.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Barrie, read post #24.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Harry...Roodog from Western Australia here. I read with great interest your post on the Musclechuck, and was wondering from where I can get one? Are they available in here in Australia? I must have missed that in your post, if it was there. It certainly is an impressive addition to one's router, and I must say that the photos that were included were brilliant too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrew, as long as you have one of the routers listed to fit on the site or in my sticky thread at the top of General Routing, (post #27) you can order directly from the link in post #12 to save 5% on any products. Shipping to Oz is about $24.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The postage on mine was $US34.00. For those who can't wait to get their hands on a MUSCLECHUCK, and I'll bet there are many, ordering through the forum is at present the cheapest way to get hold of one. I'll be surprised if a distributor isn't soon found for Australia, now that the word is out Aussies are going to be clamouring for them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler just bought an order of Musclechucks, but only Type 1 and Type 4. It will be interesting to see what they charge for them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Roodog said:


> Hi Harry...Roodog from Western Australia here. I read with great interest your post on the Musclechuck, and was wondering from where I can get one? Are they available in here in Australia? I must have missed that in your post, if it was there. It certainly is an impressive addition to one's router, and I must say that the photos that were included were brilliant too. Thanks in advance.


Andrew, further to my previous answer to your question, I have today discovered that the collets on the Makita 3600BR and the Triton TR001 look identical and when I fitted the Makita one in the Triton the bit locked securely. Now this has of course got to be confirmed and if I'm correct, then when the MUSCLECHUCK is released for the Triton TR001 in the estimated three months YOUR problem could be solved. This of course doesn't alter the fact that a variable speed/soft start router is the way to go for any serious routologist.
The collet on the left is the Makita, the one on the right the Triton.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, I believe that yours is the old TRA001.

The new TRA001 and TRB001 has a different collet.











They may be building for the US type collet.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

James
If you can, can you measure the collet on your TRB001? See if it matches this
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/42107-craftsman-320-27680-collet-dimensions.html
Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are so right James on both counts, mine IS a TRA001 and the collet IS different to the same model number of later production, BUT, I think, yet to be verified that if the complete chucks are removed the armature spindles will be the same.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> ....... BUT, I think, yet to be verified that if the complete chucks are removed the armature spindles will be the same.


This is the case Harry and there is a thread on the Aussie forum about buying the new type collets from UK and replacing the old style collets on the old TRA001. This way you can also get a proper 1/4" collet as well as 6, 8 and 12mm collets?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*TRA001 chuck removed.*

Harry, I took to my TRA001 with a large screwdriver and small hammer and was able to remove the chuck from the end of the shaft.

Some photos attached.

At this stage I do not want to try the TRB001.......(and there is no need to)

The more I go on the forum, the more I seem to be able to achieve......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good job James. You may be able to buy the new style collet from the US for less? Either way you will be able to use a Type 8 Musclechuck when they are available.

By the way, Harry discovered that the old style Triton collet is exactly the same as the one for the Makita 3600BR which means other sized collets ARE available.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I may order the the new style chuck and collets for the TRA001.

One thing I have been trying to locate was a proper 1/4" collet for that router, not just the insert.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Why not wait 'till the MUSCLECHUCK becomes available James. Start saving now!


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Why not wait 'till the MUSCLECHUCK becomes available James. Start saving now!


John must be very happy to see this much traffic on his website because of Router forums.sure it's must thing for router once you used to it.even my dust extraction system for Hybrid pantorouter will be more effective if I will use muscle chuck because I can save the space for spanner and will use only small hole where allen key insert.i m also waiting for my musclechuck eagerly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Changed my mind....*



harrysin said:


> Why not wait 'till the MUSCLECHUCK becomes available James. Start saving now!


Can't see that I WANT one Harry.

The amount of routing I have been doing in the past 6 months, using a spanner will be good exercise.

May be useful for someone with only one router and makes lots of cutter changes on a project.

I went to the UK web site, last night, to order the new chuck and collets, and then hesitated. I already have a Triton with new chuck , 1/2" and 1/4" collets.... :no:

Cancelled the order.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The idea of routerforums is to teach members that there are many exciting ways to use a router and once methods other than simply using a boring old router table are learned, a whole new wonderful world of routing opens up where changes of bit is all that is often required to achieve a specific off-set and believe me James, the MUSCLECHUCK makes bit changing a pleasurable experience. Just tell Maree that Harry said you just have to have one!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Early Christmas????*



> Just tell Maree that Harry said you just have to have one!


hahaha....


PS. I found that white plastic for the Makita, but I can't remember on which thread it was discussed.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Neville, delete your copy of the pdf and download the new, better version that I've just posted. Please believe me when I say once you have used a MUSCLECHUCK you will NEVER go back to using spanners, I give you my word.


OK Harry, I would not say give my word like that lightly and you have so if I get the chance to look at one then I will, did you buy yours directly from the USA or is there a local supplier. Neville


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neville, no place in Oz yet. You can buy direct from the Musclechuck site or order from Woodrat.com in the UK.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine direct from the MUSCLECHUCK people, the postage was $US35.00. Simply LOOKING at one, whilst it will impress you with it's obvious precision engineering, you will have to change bits in a router fitted with one, it almost makes me want to change bits even when not necessary just to experience the difference from what I have been used to for the past 30 years!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> hahaha....
> 
> 
> PS. I found that white plastic for the Makita, but I can't remember on which thread it was discussed.


That's the one James, exactly the same as mine!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Neville, no place in Oz yet. You can buy direct from the Musclechuck site or order from Woodrat.com in the UK.


Mike...
I this the same puppy???

Eliminator quick change chuck
Quick Change Router Chuck - The Musclechuck


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Mine direct from the MUSCLECHUCK people, the postage was $US35.00. Simply LOOKING at one, whilst it will impress you with it's obvious precision engineering, you will have to change bits in a router fitted with one, it almost makes me want to change bits even when not necessary just to experience the difference from what I have been used to for the past 30 years!


"Where's Harry?"
"He's out in the shop changing router bits"
"What's he working on?"
"Nothing, he's just been changing bits for the last 3 months."
"Don't you find that odd?"
"Sort of, but it's so much quieter I don't want to stop him. And our electric bill has dropped tremendously!!"

Yep, I can hear it now!!

earl


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You made me laugh out loud, Earl.:haha:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stick, "The Eliminator" and the Musclechuck are two very different replacement devices that on first glance appear the same. Check out this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/general...ollet-replacements-extensions.html#post339633

Woodrat.com sells the Musclechuck, Martin is the UK distributor. (Forum member and a super nice guy)


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike (the Big D Mike)

What is the verdict on the MuscleChuck for my Craftsman 320.27680; is the cone the same as the Type 4?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

greenacres2 said:


> "Where's Harry?"
> "He's out in the shop changing router bits"
> "What's he working on?"
> "Nothing, he's just been changing bits for the last 3 months."
> ...


Earl, just wait 'till YOU get a MUSCLECHUCK only then will you appreciate how wonderfully quick and easy it is to change bits, it really does make you want to spend time routing for a few minutes then changing bits just for the thrill of it! My future forum projects are likely to require several bit changes!


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

And here is a video.

Musclechuck - Quick release router chuck - YouTube


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Earl, just wait 'till YOU get a MUSCLECHUCK only then will you appreciate how wonderfully quick and easy it is to change bits, it really does make you want to spend time routing for a few minutes then changing bits just for the thrill of it! My future forum projects are likely to require several bit changes!


All right Harry, I've put a few items on the market here and getting ready to post a few others on Craigslist. Should be able to pay for last week's Kreg Jig purchase (thanks to a member here, it was quite affordable), a MuscleChuck, and maybe the beginning of a change in woodcutting. I appreciate the motivation!!

earl


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

I have had problems with cutters pulling out of the split bushing and would like a little more extension so this should solve both of these problems. Thanks Harry, I just bought type 4 kit with an additional split bushing and collars for my Makita Plunge Router (Model 3612).


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marcel, that video is by forum member Martin Godfrey. Martin is the inventor of the Woodrat and is the UK distributor for the Musclechuck. Martin also sells plunge bars to fit a wide variety of plunge routers. You can see how I am plunging the DeWalt 625 with my finger tips while taking the photo. As soon as I get it mounted on my Woodrat I will install my Type 2 Musclechuck.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought my MuscleChuck through the Woodrat site but the person that I spoke to was John D at Derosa Engineering. Mike, do you find a plunge bar a great addition to your plunge router? I have never found anything disagreeable with the factory plunge mechanism.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marcel, I try out as many routers and accessories as I can in order to be able to answer questions about them. Plunge routers require two hands to plunge them. The plunge bar works very well for plunging with one hand leaving one hand free to make adjustments. The DeWalt design shown is unique, all other routers keep the factory knobs. The plunge bars were designed for use on the Woodrat but work well on table mounted set ups too. Consider how long it takes to crank an adjustment on most router lifts then compare this to a quick squeeze using your thumb and finger tips. (Not to mention the huge cost savings) While plunge bar equipped routers can be used free hand they really shine when the router is in a fixed position.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marcel, how about your thoughts on the MUSCLECHUCK after a week or so of routing. As far as plunge bars are concerned, wonderful for table mounted routers but no use at all for hand held routers.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Marcel, how about your thoughts on the MUSCLECHUCK after a week or so of routing. As far as plunge bars are concerned, wonderful for table mounted routers but no use at all for hand held routers.


I would be happy to Harry but don't hold your breath. Finishing my routing project is very low on my "To Do" list. When I do get back to it I will report in. :yes4:


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> .......As far as plunge bars are concerned, wonderful for table mounted routers but no use at all for hand held routers.


Thanks Harry. That's what I thought.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's been about six months since I started this thread and I've used the Makita with the MUSCLECHUCK extensively and have no hesitation in saying that there is no way that I could go back to using conventional chucks as supplied with all routers. The fact that I received the MUSCLECHUCKS for my Makita RP3201FC and Triton TRA001 today reminded me of this thread, so here are the final shots of the surf board photo frame completed in my friend's shed where his BIG band saw was needed as well as the two of us because of the size and weight.
I have fitted the MUSCLECHUCK to the Makita but have had to order an adapter for the MUSCLECHUCK to fit my early model Triton. A review of the improvements that I've made to the Makita RP2301FC will be posted in a few days


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> It's been about six months since I started this thread and I've used the Makita with the MUSCLECHUCK extensively and have no hesitation in saying that there is no way that I could go back to using conventional chucks as supplied with all routers. The fact that I received the MUSCLECHUCKS for my Makita RP3201FC and Triton TRA001 today reminded me of this thread, so here are the final shots of the surf board photo frame completed in my friend's shed where his BIG band saw was needed as well as the two of us because of the size and weight.
> I have fitted the MUSCLECHUCK to the Makita but have had to order an adapter for the MUSCLECHUCK to fit my early model Triton. A review of the improvements that I've made to the Makita RP2301FC will be posted in a few days


Nice job, Harry.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Got my MuscleChuck for my new Bosch 1617EVSPK a little over 2 months ago and love it. The reason I became interested in it was for the approximate 1/2" extension, but I quickly fell in love with the quick & simple way of changing bits. A single Allen wrench instead of fumbling with 2 wrenches and the bit which almost requires 3 hands and I have only 1 1/2 hands since I lost half of 2 fingers on my right (predominate) hand a year and a half ago in a accident (not in the work shop). I wish they made a MuscleChuck for my 1/4" Craftsman routers. Great add on, a little pricey but worth it. Only wish I had known about the 5% discount. :moil:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

They do
Router Forums - View Single Post - Understanding collet replacements / extensions

==


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

All 3 of my old Craftsman routers are 1/4". Will just use my Bosch mostly from now on.:dance3:


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

My concern is the added load applied to the router bearings by extending the shaft. Has anyone seen any comments or problems with that yet? I really like the idea, other than my concern about that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, your comment concerns me.



> I have fitted the MUSCLECHUCK to the Makita but have had to order an adapter for the MUSCLECHUCK to fit my early model Triton.


I was under the impression that the mark 8? Musclechuck would fit the older Triton and ordered one on that basis.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This photo makes it clear.

The part needed costs about $50 aud delivered.

I base this on the cost of Harry's order.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone with the new style TRA-001 simply swaps out their collet/nut assembly. If your TRA-001 came with a winder handle you should be all set.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry, your comment concerns me.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that the mark 8? Musclechuck would fit the older Triton and ordered one on that basis.


I'm afraid so James, I was sure that you knew this, in fact I thought that it was you who mentioned it some time ago. One thing that I can guarantee James is that the satisfaction you will derive from having the MUSCLECHUCK on your router will live on for years after the pain of spending the extra money has long since been forgotten.
I couldn't open the link that Mike has posted but the part number is 711027, here is where I've ordered mine from, the only place that I could find that had the part.

Tool Spares Online. CHUCK BODY


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> My concern is the added load applied to the router bearings by extending the shaft. Has anyone seen any comments or problems with that yet? I really like the idea, other than my concern about that.


Dick, the MUSCLECHUCK is a precision made chuck and my experience, having had one on my Makita 3612C for some time is that it is better balanced than the original chuck and not only that, but it can be easily and quickly adjusted to cancel any minute vibration that is detected. When I fitted this new type 8 MUSCLECHUCK to the Makita RP2301FC I paid very special attention to vibration and I thought that I detected a minute amount so I turned the chuck about 45° and then I simply couldn't detect any at all.
Members may wonder why I use upper case and now colour when mentioning the 
MUSCLECHUCK, it is because after fitting my first one it didn't take long to realize that here was an item that will revolutionize routers and because routers are my main tool, I do know something about them, and so I feel it my duty to make sure that every routologist and budding routologist knows about the MUSCLECHUCk!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dick, Call Musclechuck and John will waltz you through all the engineering details. I have had zero problems with any of my Musclechucks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Today I tested the Type 8 Musclechuck that was designed for the Triton TRA-001 on the Milwaukee 5625-20 and I thought it was ok. John got one of the Milwaukee routers in his shop and the cone angle is different so the Type 8 for the Triton will not work. John has already started building a new model for the Milwaukee and they will be available very soon.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I'm afraid so James, I was sure that you knew this, in fact I thought that it was you who mentioned it some time ago. One thing that I can guarantee James is that the satisfaction you will derive from having the MUSCLECHUCK on your router will live on for years after the pain of spending the extra money has long since been forgotten.
> I couldn't open the link that Mike has posted but the part number is 711027, here is where I've ordered mine from, the only place that I could find that had the part.
> 
> Tool Spares Online. CHUCK BODY


Teach me to read a bit closer...:wacko:

Can I still use the muscle chuck on the new TRB001?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I will just use it on the newer TRB001.

I am not going to purchase from the web, from a site that needs a phone number in Australia for a sale in UK.....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, Tool spares online is owned by Triton; this is their parts department.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OK, Mike. I will give them a go.....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have an AEG RT1350E plunge router and can't find if there is a Musclechuck that would fit this router. I have emailed the company but have not received a reply. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ross, I went into Bunnings and examined one of those routers, in fact I took some photographs and because non of my collection of chucks fitted I sent all the information and photos to forum liaison Mike who deals directly with the inventor of the MUSCLECHUCK so expect some delay in getting an answer.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

That almost looks like and "Acme" style thread on the AEG router. Makes me want to go home to look at some of mine again. Thanks Harry!!

earl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Ross, I went into Bunnings and examined one of those routers, in fact I took some photographs and because non of my collection of chucks fitted I sent all the information and photos to forum liaison Mike who deals directly with the inventor of the MUSCLECHUCK so expect some delay in getting an answer.


Thanks very much for your help Harry much appreciated. Ross


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

new to this thread, so sorry for what will surely be some redundant questions:

I run a Dewalt 618 with plunge base as well as fixed base in a router table.
Use both 1/2" and 1/4" bits and have to change often...two wrench method is a PITA however when loosening the bits, the second wrench turn pushes out the bit, avoiding stuck bits in the collet (nice feature).

So, does the musclechuck REPLACE the original collets?
Does it kick out the bit some when loosened, or is their design such as it is not necessary?
Brief look at their site looks like I need a type 3 and a 1/4" insert, to cover my useage...anything else?

Thx in advance guys...

Ron


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ron, the design is such that just a half turn of a 4mm Allen key locks the bit several times more securely than a conventional collet chuck. Conversely, a half turn of the Allen key completely releases it's hold on the bit. Once you use a router with a MUSCLECHUCK you will NEVER go back to using a spanner/s, please believe me.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Harry, thanks for your speedy reply!

Your's and Mike's endorsements are all that are necessary from my experience! 

Looks like all I need is a #1 combo kit, type 3 for my Dewalt 618. Will order today, and btw, you guys should be receiving a commission on their sales!!!!

Best,
Ron


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Received the Musclechuck today, wow, you guys are right, precision machined, no more wrenches and tedious bit changes for me!

Highly recommend, thx Mike, Harry and others!

Ron


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Harry, Mike, James and others for your input. I was looking at these and wondering if they were just a gimmick. Since I value your input highly, I'll be looking into getting one for my most used router and a few more as money permits.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm really pleased that my excitement after "discovering" the MUSCLECHUCK is infectious. I really can't believe that anyone who tries one will ever hand it back!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am sure you will be as happy with the *MuscleChuck* as I and everyone else who has one or more. :dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is there a Musclechuck for the Makita 3600BR?

I was using the skis yesterday , and the 2 wrench system was driving me crazy....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, I've been assured that a #10 MUSCLECHUCK is in the process of development for the early versions of the Triton TRA001 now, the thread on the Makita 3600BR is identical to that on the early Triton TRA001 so, logic tells me that the new #10- MUSCLECHUCK for the old Triton should fit the Makita 3600BR! So James stand by as they say in the navy.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Which fits the 2 1/4 hp triton collets are a pain always stick?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*so far, so good...*

Well my 'chuck body' arrived today from UK so fitted the chuck and the Musclechuck to my old style TRA001.

Test run with a 1" cutter and did not notice any vibration.

Will have to give it a "real" test tomorrow.

I then had to locate my Dymo labeler so that I could mark the TRA001 wrench. I may find it one day and not remember what it was for......LOL.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Two questions James, how did you remove the original chuck from the early TRA001 and why have you marked the spanner TRB001?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Two questions James, how did you remove the original chuck from the early TRA001 and why have you marked the spanner TRB001?



1. Just gave it a light tap with small hammer and large screw driver....Like last time. This time I took out the brushes, and it took me longer to put the brushes back in than to change the chuck body and add the musclechuck.

2. Seniors moment....LOL...(at least I will know it is for a Triton). :lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

roofner said:


> Which fits the 2 1/4 hp triton collets are a pain always stick?


Are you aware Garry that after slackening the nut on Makita routers you can then rotate the nut with fingers then it tightens again requiring the spanner again. This second lock is the perfect fit of the collet tapers which requires the second use of the spanner to break. This indicates of course the accuracy of Makita collets. Users of the MUSCLECHUCK will find exactly the same when removing the chuck from the router.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> 2. Seniors moment....LOL...(at least I will know it is for a Triton). :lol:


James
You are to young to be having a seniors moment!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have been working with John to get Musclechucks built to fit more routers. Here is a photo of the prototype Type 10 Musclechuck. This is the blank for the Musclechuck and not completed but it shows how simple to install it will be. Just remove the factory collet from your early Triton TRA001 or Makita 3600BR and replace it with the Musclechuck. This will require a 1-1/8" wrench for installation.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My 3600BR has an 'aftermarket' collet and requires a 27mm spanner and a 21mm spanner.

I may take it to a service centre to see if they can remove the collet and see what is underneath.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mike.

I cannot see the Makita 3612C listed on the Musclechuck web site. Is there a model compatible with the Makita?

I want to order another one for my TRB001 and would like to make it a double order to get the 5% discount.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Mike.
> 
> I cannot see the Makita 3612C listed on the Musclechuck web site. Is there a model compatible with the Makita?
> 
> I want to order another one for my TRB001 and would like to make it a double order to get the 5% discount.


There sure is a MUSCLECHUCKfor the 3612C as shown here, it is type #4.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Mike.
> 
> I cannot see the Makita 3612C listed on the Musclechuck web site. Is there a model compatible with the Makita?
> 
> I want to order another one for my TRB001 and would like to make it a double order to get the 5% discount.


The type 4 is compatible with the Makita 3612. I have installed the type 4 on mine and it is a perfect fit. :sold:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks.. I checked again and it is not listed on their site.

I will order 2 more..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, PLEASE DISREGARD THIS YESTERDAY'S POST:


"James, I've been assured that a #10 MUSCLECHUCK is in the process of development for the early versions of the Triton TRA001 now, the thread on the Makita 3600BR is identical to that on the early Triton TRA001 so, logic tells me that the new #10- MUSCLECHUCK for the old Triton should fit the Makita 3600BR! So James stand by as they say in the navy"

Whilst the threads on the two routers ARE identical, the new #10 MUSCLECHUCKwill in fact be a REPLACEMENT COLLET, the original chuck body will remain in place, no longer will it have to be removed. As I understand it, the existing collet will simply be removed with finger and thumb and the MUSCLECHUCKscrewed firmly in it's place and from there, a half turn of the 4mm Allen key will be all that is required to fit/remove a bit. Please accept my apologies for the misinformation, as Marlene will tell you, I'm not always right!
When I offered to personally refund your money if you were not happy with the MUSCLECHUCKI knew 100% that once you had used it you would never let it go! I think that it's time for you to do what I did, sell the 3600BR and replace it with your 3612C then invest in a Makita RP2301FC you won't be sorry and I promise not to tell Maree!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hahaha....

Too late, ordered a #4 and another #8 yesterday....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's OK James, you still won't have a MUSCLECHUCK for the 3600BR so my suggestion still holds good, but you will require a #9 for the new MAKITA RP2301FC, It's only money!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"it's only money" - easy to say for those with it.........LOL

Lucky I know you well enough ......


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

rpludwig said:


> new to this thread, so sorry for what will surely be some redundant questions:
> 
> I run a Dewalt 618 with plunge base as well as fixed base in a router table.
> Use both 1/2" and 1/4" bits and have to change often...two wrench method is a PITA however when loosening the bits, the second wrench turn pushes out the bit, avoiding stuck bits in the collet (nice feature).
> ...


I have a 618 and it has a locking mechanism, not requiring a two-wrench method... Perhaps yours is an older model?

That being said, this past weekend I was doing some work with my 618 in a plunge base and using the 1/4" collet. Somehow the collet broke partially setting the bit askew in the collet.

I was looking for a new collet, but I think I've decided to say f*** it and just get the muscle chuck. After the near-devastating injury that a high-speed flying router bit could have caused (thankfully it stayed seated in the chuck but scared the willies out of me) I think I'll spend a little extra money on "safety insurance". 

-M


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Sominus said:


> I have a 618 and it has a locking mechanism, not requiring a two-wrench method... Perhaps yours is an older model?
> 
> That being said, this past weekend I was doing some work with my 618 in a plunge base and using the 1/4" collet. Somehow the collet broke partially setting the bit askew in the collet.
> 
> ...


I used to use the plunger and one wrench, but went to the two wrench method, just felt more secure and able to put more torque on the collet/bit with 2 wrenches. Now with the Musclechuck, no more hassle...

Glad you're ok with the loose collet incident, you'll be pleased with the Musclechuck.

Ron


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a word of caution when using the musclechuck on the DW618....while the DW collet clears the plastic vac attachment, the MC is wider and will not clear it...be sure to check the plunge depth of the MC so as not to contact the vac attachment. (I learned the hard way, but overcame it by opening up the diameter of the vac attachment with a forstner bit.)


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*muscle chuck*

Hi I have a triton router model trs001 2000w is there a muscle chuck made for this model router. many thanks carl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

carl.p said:


> Hi I have a triton router model trs001 2000w is there a muscle chuck made for this model router. many thanks carl



Hi Carl, as I expressed to you, I believe the TRS001 is a re-badged old type TRA001.

There is no Muscle chuck for this model AT THE MOMENT. I believe one is in the pipeline.

I added a Musclechuck #8 to mine after I added the new collect chuck from UK.

See post #84 in this thread.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*muscle chuck*



jw2170 said:


> Hi Carl, as I expressed to you, I believe the TRS001 is a re-badged old type TRA001.
> 
> There is no Muscle chuck for this model AT THE MOMENT. I believe one is in the pipeline.
> 
> ...


James is the older tra001 also 2 1/2 hp as the trs is 2000w . carl


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Well guys, you convinced me to take the plunge (pun intended). I ignored my budget and bought a Musclechuck for the PC 690. The big PC is in the table, so is easy to change anyway. 

Haven't got to put it to any real tests yet, but did a couple runs on some scrap and it seems fine for performance. Of course, the real test will be bit changes.

Wasn't paying attention and should have ordered the adapter for occasional use of 1/4" bits. I, erroneously, presumed it would come with one, since every router I get with a 1/2" collect has either a 1/4" collet or an adapter.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kelly, you can add the reducer bushing when you order a Musclechuck for your big router. I predict this will happen.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Another Thumbs Up for the Musclechuck*

I figured I'd grab a 1/4" reducer when I ordered one for another router. However, I went out into the shop late last night to route an 1/8" additional off one side of a door (rabbit) for a glass install and was eyeballing a couple 1/4" shanks for the job, but....... 

That said, the bit swap was a breeze and the first, delicate run (free hand to a line) went smooth and easy. 

So, one more thumbs up for the Musclechuck.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

carl.p said:


> James is the older tra001 also 2 1/2 hp as the trs is 2000w . carl


Hi Carl, due to newer measuring standards, I believe all the new Tritons are 2000W instead of 2400W.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

It's pretty clear from following this thread how happy folks are with this tool. Quick easy bit changes with greater holding power and a greater reach - what's not to like?

But I have a question that I don't think has been answered here yet. I have a Bosch 1617 EVSPK that I use, most of the time, in a Kreg table w/o any lift. Does the Musclechuck make those bit changes easier? Currently I pull the plate and router and lay it on the table to change cutters. 

If someone knows it would be great. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Berry, the short answer is yes. No need to hold the shaft with a wrench, just a quick twist of the Allen wrench to tighten or release your bit... above or below the mounting plate. I pop my router out of the table for changes too.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Ross, I went into Bunnings and examined one of those routers, in fact I took some photographs and because non of my collection of chucks fitted I sent all the information and photos to forum liaison Mike who deals directly with the inventor of the MUSCLECHUCK so expect some delay in getting an answer.


Hello Mike,

The above was an answer provided by Harry regarding my AEG RT1350E plunge router and a Musclechuck for it. Do you think there is a chance that one may become available in time?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will check on this for you Ross. Odds are very good that your AEG uses a common collet/nut; we just need to find a cross reference as to what else fits it. It is even possible to get a custom Musclechuck provided it can be built from parts already stocked.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike said:


> I will check on this for you Ross. Odds are very good that your AEG uses a common collet/nut; we just need to find a cross reference as to what else fits it. It is even possible to get a custom Musclechuck provided it can be built from parts already stocked.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

old55 said:


> Thanks Mike.


Mike,

Please disregard this request. I have returned the AEG to the big green shed. I eventually woke up that it is a 50mm plunge only. Again thanks for your time and efforts for a novice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*My Makita 3600BR.....*

I was talking to Mike about getting a musclechuck for my Makita 3600BR and Mike said that the old Triton TRA001 and the Makita were the same size.

It would appear that my Makita 3600BR has a replacement non-standard collet.

For Mike's benefit I attach some photos....

As you can see, there is a huge difference.

The standard Makita collet requires a 21mm and 24 mm spanner, mine requires a 21mm and a 27mm spanner.

Any ideas as to what I have on my Makita????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I haven't a clue James but I'm expecting a #11 MUSCLECHUCK for for my early Triton TRA001 any time soon and I shall compare it with a spare Makita 3600BR complete chuck that I happen to have. If I reckon that they are interchangeable, I shall send the spare chuck to you with my best wishes.


----------



## iGator (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful work and some great justification for the Musclechuck. I saw these at Rockler, but they didn't have the Type 4 for my Bosch 1617. Did you get the insert for the 1/4" bits?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A 1/4" reducer sleeve is available specifically designed for the MUSCLECHUCK both can be ordered via the forum at a 5% discount.

Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Harry, have you had any problems with the reducer? I have one and with several different 1/4" bits, the bit has dropped down into the reducer when I am using it. This is after tightening the Musclechuck to the point where I fear stripping it. 1/2" shank it holds like crazy. I haven't measured the 1/4" shank to see if it is indeed 1/4" but since it has worked well in other 1/4" chucks, I am "assuming" that it is the correct size.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Brian, when I got my first MUSCLECHUCK I tried one of my many 1/4"reducers and they wouldn't tighten, however when I got the MUSCLECHUCK one and lined up the splits it was perfect.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Harry, this IS the Musclechuck reducer. I'm not sure where the problem lies... when I put the router collet back on, and use the SAME reducer, it holds the bit just fine. I do line the top split up with the gap in the chuck... should I be using the bottom split as a reference point? I've checked their page and it doesn't address this issue so maybe I should contact them directly about it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BrianS said:


> Harry, this IS the Musclechuck reducer. I'm not sure where the problem lies... when I put the router collet back on, and use the SAME reducer, it holds the bit just fine. I do line the top split up with the gap in the chuck... should I be using the bottom split as a reference point? I've checked their page and it doesn't address this issue so maybe I should contact them directly about it.


Brian, with the "gold" genuine reducer fully inserted into the MUSCLECHUCK and the bit inserted as normal, with the slots in line I've never had a problem. If you still find there is a problem, a message to John DeRosa will I'm sure bring you a speedy reply.


----------



## iGator (Jun 16, 2014)

I almost bought the Musclechuck at Rockler, but they didn't have the Type 4 for the Bosch 1617. I decided to hold off and now your review has made me want to get one. Amazon, here I come!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Brian, with the "gold" genuine reducer fully inserted into the MUSCLECHUCK and the bit inserted as normal, with the slots in line I've never had a problem. If you still find there is a problem, a message to John DeRosa will I'm sure bring you a speedy reply.


Yes, if I had THAT type of reducer, there would be no problem. That design makes much more sense than the one that I have. The one I have, (the one currently shown on Musclechuck page) has slots cut from the top, but only halfway down the length of the reduce, and then slots cut from the bottom, but only halfway up. I think I will take your advice and email John. Maybe there is something I'm missing in an otherwise great chuck.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Do let us know the result Brian.


----------



## OneWoodTools (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the message Harry, we are looking at adding them to our range at the moment. I will let you know how we go.

Looking at the forums everyone seems happy with the musclechuck.

Cheers
Warren
One Wood


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well then fellow Aussies, how about getting your pre-orders in NOW, this will enable Warren to get a good idea as to which models to stock which will no doubt be different to America. Warren mentioned buyers being "happy", I'm deliriously happy with my three MUSCLECHUCKS and I suspect that this shows through.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Do let us know the result Brian.


Results... OK, I emailed John, and a day or 2 later I got a phone call from him. We had a long talk about the issue that I have been experiencing and he offered a few ideas/possible solutions and ended with "Send everything to me and I will send you a new one" if all else fails. GREAT customer support here, very impressed!!

I'm going to mic the shank of my bits and see if my genuine "made in 3rd world country" bits are indeed 1/4". These were the first set of bits I bought and were not a real expensive set. Wouldn't be the first set to be under/oversized. 

I'm going to visit Mike on Tuesday morning and we are planning on trying to recreate the problem. If we can't solve the problem, then I will take John up on replacement items.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

OK, just got in from the garage and mic'd a cross section of the bits in that set. The one that dropped, was right on .25" as most of them were. A couple were .251, so none of them appear to be undersize. 

On to step 2....


----------



## OneWoodTools (Jun 18, 2014)

harrysin said:


> Well then fellow Aussies, how about getting your pre-orders in NOW, this will enable Warren to get a good idea as to which models to stock which will no doubt be different to America. Warren mentioned buyers being "happy", I'm deliriously happy with my three MUSCLECHUCKS and I suspect that this shows through.


Thanks for that Harry, i appreciate the referals. For sure let me know what you are interested in and i will place an order next for them.

Cheers
Warren One Wood | Microjig Australia Grr-Ripper mj splitter microdial woodworking tools


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

About an hour ago a terrible thought entered my head, am I being ridiculous in my praise of the MUSCLECHUCK , perhaps others haven't found it as exciting as I have. I therefore spent time on the internet looking for adverse comments and found NONE! I did find among the reviews these two which are worth posting links to.

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: MuscleChuck Camless Quick Change 1/2-Inch Chuck for Porter Cable 630, 690, 691, 693, 7518, 7519, 7536, 7537, 7538, 7539 ONLY

Musclechuck Review - Product Reviews - Wood Talk Online


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

BrianS said:


> On to step 2....


Spent the morning with Mike. He sends his regards to everyone and will rejoin us when he is able.

The end conclusion was that the reducer was defective. In my case, using a roundover bit, the bit went lower in the reducer. I assume this was due to the design of the roundover. At Mike's, we used a straight bit and the bit rose up in the reducer, so the reducer was replaced. Have not had the chance to use it at home, but I'm sure my problems with it are over.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After speaking to you and Mike last evening (our time) I could have kicked myself for not waiting for the result of the test. I went to sleep curious as to what you were going to find.


----------



## OneWoodTools (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi All
Its official One Wood Tools is now a distributor for Musclechuck in Australia, we are giving all Router Forums members a 5% discount simply enter the coupon code "routerforums" Here is a link to our site Musclechuck - One Wood Woodworking Tools Australia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Triton using the Musclechuck with a 1/4" shank cutter and a reducer.

The bit was tight in the collet but seemed to move upward (I was using in a table). I replaced the Musclechuck with the normal Triton collet and had no issue.

I will try and do some more testing with the Musclechuck [with and without a reducer].


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Recently got two muscle chucks for my Tritons. One old style and one new. I ordered mine directly glad I did The support and service were great. If your fav retailer does not carry one for your router check the muscle chuck website.
The instructions specify very low torque This causes me to wonder if I have been over tightening when changing bits 
Anyone with advise?


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

Unsure of this will get answered since it's been 5 years since the last post.

I have a triton tra001 (new style) with a stuck collet. I have managed to crack the locking case and was in the process of sourcing parts to repair it when I saw the MUSCLECHUCK. This appears a cheaper and easier option as the crack is only in the collet locking mechanism.

I have removed the entire locked collet from the shaft and was about to order a musclechuck but saw it appears it attaches to the old collet and not directly to the shaft.

Can anyone confirm this before a drop some of my Aussie dollars on one.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the MUSCLECHUCK type 8 for the later TRA001 screws directly onto the armature shaft whereas as you rightly said, the MUSCLECHUCK type 11 for the earlier TRA001 does not screw onto the shaft.
It would be nice if you completed your profile, it's difficult to address you as N/A, also details of your woodworking experience and available tools helps members to give answers to your questions that are meaningful. We really are a friendly helpful lot of guys AND gals. A MUSCLECHUCK completes what is already a suburb router for table use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Musclechuck website has installation video(s) which you should watch and follow explicitly. I induced run out in mine by tightening it onto the arbor too tightly. The run out went away when I loosened the MC a little. It really doesn't take much torque to install them.


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

harrysin said:


> I'm pretty sure that the MUSCLECHUCK type 8 for the later TRA001 screws directly onto the armature shaft whereas as you rightly said, the MUSCLECHUCK type 11 for the earlier TRA001 does not screw onto the shaft.
> It would be nice if you completed your profile, it's difficult to address you as N/A, also details of your woodworking experience and available tools helps members to give answers to your questions that are meaningful. We really are a friendly helpful lot of guys AND gals. A MUSCLECHUCK completes what is already a suburb router for table use.


Thanks for the reply. Type 8 sounds like the one I will need.

Will update my profile. Was getting late when I found this thread sorry quickly asked my question before going to the land of nod.

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The Musclechuck website has installation video(s) which you should watch and follow explicitly. I induced run out in mine by tightening it onto the arbor too tightly. The run out went away when I loosened the MC a little. It really doesn't take much torque to install them.


Saw the install video you are talking about and plan on doing the the install the correct way. Good point about being to tight.

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

Have sent musclechuck an email to confirm the fitment directly onto the arbour so will wait and see.

Cost wise it is about the same to get a musclechuck as it is to replace the bottom housing, chuck and collet.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

******. said:


> Have sent musclechuck an email to confirm the fitment directly onto the arbour so will wait and see.
> 
> Cost wise it is about the same to get a musclechuck as it is to replace the bottom housing, chuck and collet.



I may have a MC for the Triton TRA001, as the soft start has gone west after many years. ( I already have a TRB001 as a replacement)..



What area are you in,,,,,,Syd, Mlb or BNE....


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

jw2170 said:


> I may have a MC for the Triton TRA001, as the soft start has gone west after many years. ( I already have a TRB001 as a replacement)..
> 
> 
> 
> What area are you in,,,,,,Syd, Mlb or BNE....


Sent you a pm


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Help please....*

Hi all,


I have 3 Musclechucks, which I believe are for the TRA001, TRB001 and the3612C.


Trouble is I cannot tell which is which.


The one for the TRB001 is mounted on that router , so that leaves 2.


I attach a photo of the 2 I cannot identify.


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

I believe the one I would need would be for the trb001 as I have the new style tra001.

The larger one in your pictures shows it attached to the collet (my collet is damaged and the housing around the locking is cracked)

The larger one would fit if the collect was included (unsure if you need that or not)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

******. said:


> I believe the one I would need would be for the trb001 as I have the new style tra001.
> 
> The larger one in your pictures shows it attached to the collet (my collet is damaged and the housing around the locking is cracked)
> 
> The larger one would fit if the collect was included (unsure if you need that or not)



Hi Grant, hence my query.


I believe I bought that replacement collet from the UK at the time. (see post 44 from this thread).


If you feel that this is the correct one, you can have that one...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

So far as I know, there are only two types of Musclechuck as shown.Type 8 is for the new models and type 11 for the old ones.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if that type 11 would fit my Hitachi M12V? It has an internally threaded shaft like the one that one would fit. I'm pretty sure it's the same as one of the older Makitas but I can't remember which one had that type collet.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Grant... see post 102...this is what I will send you...

Will PM you for details....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> So far as I know, there are only two types of Musclechuck as shown.Type 8 is for the new models and type 11 for the old ones.



I believe I have the type 11 in the TRB001 and the type 8 in the new collet for the TRA001.


I have one box marked "8' and one with no marking.


The muscleChuck itself should have a number on it , IMO... But not many would buy 3 different ones,,,,,LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I wonder if that type 11 would fit my Hitachi M12V? It has an internally shaft like the one that one would fit. I'm pretty sure it's the same as one of the older Makitas but I can't remember which one had that type collet.


Charles, the type 12 is for the Hitachi.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Charles, the type 12 is for the Hitachi.


That's the one I have on my M12V2 Harry and it also fits my M12VC but the M12V is an internally threaded shaft that is completely different. The same collet that fits the V2 and VC fits on my son's 1617 Bosch. It is the world's most common collet now and is also used on many DeWalt's. I'm not sure why John DeRosa numbered them differently. 

I'm pretty sure that Makitas and Hitachis are made in the same factory. I know for sure that some of their other power tools are such as small power planers. I have a 1900B Makita and Hitachi also had a 1900B model that was green instead of blue. Something I read recently suggested that both may have been made by the Rexon company. That's why I thought that that MC for an internally threaded shaft might fit my M12V.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I have sent a email to musclechuck, but as of yet have not gotten a response. My main concern is runout. I have 2 motors and one has slight vibration, and was wondering if the MC may cancel it out (assuming the vibration is due to oem spindle out of round by 0.01).

I have had problems with the oem chucks, breaking or actually the snap ring breaking on 2 chucks as of now.

I looked and did see Ridgid had a few issues with these, on the R2901. But was mainly due to the chuck material makeup, being forged or cast.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

BCR said:


> I have sent a email to musclechuck, but as of yet have not gotten a response. My main concern is runout. I have 2 motors and one has slight vibration, and was wondering if the MC may cancel it out (assuming the vibration is due to oem spindle out of round by 0.01).
> 
> I have had problems with the oem chucks, breaking or actually the snap ring breaking on 2 chucks as of now.
> 
> I looked and did see Ridgid had a few issues with these, on the R2901. But was mainly due to the chuck material makeup, being forged or cast.


There's a video on YouTube from muscle chuck that addresses this. One time adjustment needed


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh I know that, but wondering if it will cancel out. Meaning it would need to be slightly eccentric.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I have no problem with using a dial indicator to check run out, heck I have done it on the table saw to check actually run out. What I mean is that it must be balanced even with milling centered to be out by 1 - 10,000 0.001 I have to assume yes, as I saw in video he was able to make it worse than oem. So that means the MC even correctly milled is out of balance (just slightly) so it is very possible some people without watching video would make their router MUCH worse and could possible damage (most likely not), as we are talking about very slight variance.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really doubt that the MUSCLECHUCK, which is a precision chuck will cancel out an out of balance armature.
Of the very few members who complained about run-out, to my knowledge the MUSCLECHUCK was exonerated. My experience and that of other members is that John from Derosa Engineering answers queries promptly


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

at about the 6:30 second mark in the video they have misaligned the muscle chuck to about 5 thousands run out... not what it is designed to do, but it could take your error to half of what it is.


Best solution is to sell the router with the run-out, get a router with a better tolerance:wink:


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I would never knowingly sell a item I feel is not correct in any form. Or in this case, would sell i.e. (even though it works fine) only as parts in this case.
But I see no reason to sell it. It does work fine, I will need to find my dial indicator and check RO on both, for the heck of it. I know my table saw is well within tolerances, if I remember it is 0.003 out. Which all Manuf. deem ok to 0.009 As long as you do not buy into the useless nickel test, and you feel little to no vibration table should be good.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Have you noticed that this thread has been viewed 22557 times? Is that a record?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Have you noticed that this thread has been viewed 22557 times? Is that a record?


I think we have one that is 6 to 700,000 Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you have a link to it Don?


----------

